# Photo backdrops



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for websites that I can pick-up photo-realistic backdrops. Specifically I need 2 city backdrops and 1 industrial backdrop. I'd like them roughly 24-30 inches tall and 24-36 long. HO scale. Anyone have favorites or recommendations based n experience?

Thank you,

Walman


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Backdrops Warehouse has quite a selection. I plan to use them when I get to that stage in building my empire. I'll probably need at least 300 feet of backdrop.


----------

